# IQ Bow sight w/retina lock at ata show



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I have to try this, I love blowing money on archery gear.

I shot a no peep for a few years and liked it, Maybe this will work too. My eyes are getting old.

IQ Bow sight w/retina lock 
http://www.iqbowsights.com/


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

If it does work the same way, it's about time that someone incorperated it into the sight housing. :thumbs_up


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

I don't get it. Looks like every other sight I've seen.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

High_Speed said:


> I don't get it. Looks like every other sight I've seen.


You ever see a "no peep" or an "anchor sight", It has this technology built into the sight. It will show flaws in form, make you aware of torque and will force a consistent anchor point and you wont have a need for a peep in your string.


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

I believe you! I guess I just don't understand how. I don't see how, anyway. :/

Guess I just have to look through one someday.


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Good concept, if it is a good price on the other hand.............


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Let me see if I can help.
Image 1


Image2


Image 1 is what you will see if you don't have the same anchor point or are torqing the bow in any way.

I mage 2 which isn't perfect because I was trying to take picture and camera was at odd angle is closer to perfect form. The idea is to get it perfectly lined up. After you use this for awhile you begin to use you Peripheral vision and it becomes second nature. It is really good for aging eyes and allows shooting with both eyes open and is easier in low light situations.

The cool thing about having it built into the sight is now you have 1 less chunk of metal to worry about and it puts it close to your field of view, therefore less Peripheral vision is needed. This should be a huge hit for the no peep and anchor sight users. When you first set up your bow you set it to your anchor point.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'd like to see one in person, and in low light. I'm concerned about the red color used with the black dot. I lose red pins first when the sun goes down. But then again it's quite a bit bigger than a pin, mabey it would'nt be so bad.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

I wish somone would make one that sat on top of the sight and was separate from it. I love the way this sight looks but wish you could set up the sight like you want to as far as 3rd axis goes and then adjust the dot separately from the sight housing.

I don't know if that makes sense or not?


----------



## preacherjack (Aug 23, 2005)

Will work on fixed pin sights, but not on a roving sight. I have shoot the no peep for years and it has to be mounted independent of the sight housing on a roving sight. I like the concept, just wonder how big it is. With my eyes, my no peep is getting hard to see. Looks like it would need seperate justment features seperate from the rigid sight housing.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

I am assuming the brass bushing in the back by where it connects to the riser is there for adjustment of it, so the whole sight tilts to fine tune..I may be wrong, I am just going by the pictures.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

DaddyPaul said:


> I wish somone would make one that sat on top of the sight and was separate from it. I love the way this sight looks but wish you could set up the sight like you want to as far as 3rd axis goes and then adjust the dot separately from the sight housing.
> 
> I don't know if that makes sense or not?


Makes sense to me, I had'nt thought about that. Good point.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*IQ bow sights*

Are they going to fix their website? I personally love the idea and look of the IQ bow sight.. but their website is just not working well.. for a great hunting bow-sight. 
Will they fix it?


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Theoretically it should work as long as the 3rd axis does not get screwed up or tuning if you are trying to change your grip to acompany the sight making the bow hard to tune/shoot. That looks like one more thing that could just go wrong for setup and tuning.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

preacherjack said:


> Will work on fixed pin sights, but not on a roving sight. I have shoot the no peep for years and it has to be mounted independent of the sight housing on a roving sight. I like the concept, just wonder how big it is. With my eyes, my no peep is getting hard to see. Looks like it would need seperate justment features seperate from the rigid sight housing.


Was thinking the same thing..my no-peep is adjusted totally independent of the sight. It really has no realation to the sight pins.
Once the no peep is adjusted for your draw and ANCHOR POINT, then you sight in. Everytime you would adjust the sight, the no peep would be off.
UNLESS of course they have independant adjustments.


----------



## jalopyspeed (Apr 16, 2010)

When are these sights supposed to come on sale? I'd really like to give it a try.


----------



## rjfoy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Iq*

Their web site says they'll start shipping in June. I'm a no-peep and anchor site user - lot of pros/cons with each and I would like to try the Retina but have two concerns: The fish eye bubble is much smaller than the the anchor and even a lot smaller than the smaller no-peep. I wonder if it might be too small to see well. I wish they would explain how you adjust.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*Given what is wrong*

given what's wrong with my eyesight now because of my treestand fall.. this sight is going to be awesome. They have REPAIRED their website which is great too. 
They still have to include a contact via email button on their site. Many people just don't prefer to ask questions over the phone.. or buy anything either over the phone.
They should get a good Q/A section for people to just read over.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*yesterday*

The sight has been ordered and should be here in a couple weeks. I can't wait.
I could not even use my computer yesterday because of it working so slow, so I begged my parents to order the sight online for me. I found out that my mother actually called IQ and ordered my sight... I'd like to crawl under a rock and stay there forever.. but she did order my sight.. and yes, I'm paying her back. I've been like a squirrel saving nuts.. me saving change for months for this


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

These sights are listed in the new Cabela's archery catalog for $179


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*IQ bow sights*

If your looking for the sight ASAP, calling the company is probably quicker because Cabelas and others are all on back order. 

If your looking for it sooner by calling the company you will also have to pay the extra price... I think it's about 20 extra $$ more than Cabelas.


----------



## zophy (Feb 14, 2009)

You can't use a peep with this sight?


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

zophy said:


> You can't use a peep with this sight?


Yes you can use a peep if you want but it is not necessary.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*The peep*

I know it won't be needed anymore, but I'll have to work on my form until I'm good enough to remove the peep. Getting use to having no peep is going to be difficult at first..
Good call on the peep.. by both of you


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

On Cabelas website also: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## dirtnapster (May 16, 2010)

*If it ain't broke don't fix it...*

I am a firm believer in if it ain't broke don't fix it. I have had my Hoyt Turbohawk a month now. I am in the zone with the accessories that I origionally put on it. 30 yards I group in an area 2x2. I don't see needing to be any more accurate than that, that will put the backstraps on the table just fine.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

dirtnapster said:


> I am a firm believer in if it ain't broke don't fix it. I have had my Hoyt Turbohawk a month now. I am in the zone with the accessories that I origionally put on it. 30 yards I group in an area 2x2. I don't see needing to be any more accurate than that, that will put the backstraps on the table just fine.


And Native Americans were proficiant at taking game with the simple stick and string, but look at where archery is now!


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

love the looks, concept..........not a fan of the price though


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

preacherjack said:


> Will work on fixed pin sights, but not on a roving sight. I have shoot the no peep for years and it has to be mounted independent of the sight housing on a roving sight. I like the concept, just wonder how big it is. With my eyes, my no peep is getting hard to see. Looks like it would need seperate justment features seperate from the rigid sight housing.


 My Anchor Sight is easier to see in dim light than it is in bright sun light. It has a lumenescent background that is visible in complete darkness like the lumenescent hands on a watch. I do wonder if whitetails might be able to see this shining but I haven't hunted with the Anchor Sight yet.

Doug


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

I'd be up to a good field test of the sight and complete write up review.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

How do you adjust the retina lock to your draw length/position?


----------



## girlbowhunt247 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Feedback*

Please post feedback when you get this!


----------



## White Wizzard (Sep 1, 2009)

*iq*

anyone get one yet? really interested how they perform.


----------



## alexbnc1 (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone???????????


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

still waiting on mine called the other day and they said mid July they MAY but no guarantee.


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

Will it be black in color or the gun metal grey? If grey, will they be pumping out black shortly? Thanks


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*has anyone?*

Anyone get an early shipment and seen their own sight yet. I know it's going shipped out early August.
I also saw the note about the grey color of the sight.. which, for me , is great news... black or silver would have been fine, but being a pencil artist, the grey is just awesome for me


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*Got my IQ sight in the mail this evening*

Got it by UPS and it was brought to my door by 6 pm today. I just opened it about 10 minutes ago.
My first impression is this.. It is going to be a very good investment for me. There are some minor structural things I would change but it is better than I hoped to see. New things can really suck or be a really good investment. I'll know for sure after the first season, but I can already tell it was a smart buy!!!


----------



## nick80 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Iq*

how bright is it in low light anyone


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

*well.. not sure yet*

Because there is no place to attach a sight it's going to be interesting in a very dark situation. I went in my bathroom at 11am and turned the lights out and held the sight AWAY from the window light.. I could see the pins great. But holding the sight towards the window, you can't see the anything but black pins... in other words holding the bow and acting as though I was going to shoot through the window towards the back yard

I think being able to attach a sight light might have helped. Regardless, every deer I've taken with my bow was early morning and never once actually needed my light.. but that's just me and every hunt is going to be bifferent


----------



## ULA24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Good stuff. Any more reviews?


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

Any more reviews? 
I'm interested in buying one of these sight
Thank


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

I have one... I put my older sight back on because I could not get to a proshop to take my peep off of my string.
I have all the parts and box except the two screws to attach it.... I used those to re-attach my older site. I've done a lot more research on this IQ site and wish I never badmouthed that sight. In fact I wish NOW that it was back on my bow. I'm looking for an interested buyer... 50% of original retail price. It was never actually used.. just taken out of packaging

I'll understand if someone is looking for new.. only in box.


----------



## bpfaherty (Aug 19, 2008)

hmmmmm Ryan....seasons just gets going and you throw a wrench into it by making me want to by your sight :wink: Love my anchor sight but wouldnt mind an "all in one".


----------



## venisonvillain (May 29, 2010)

im just wondering.If you have to adjust the bow to put that black dot in the center of the circle what happens when your in the stand and your shooting down?wouldnt that make that dot float up in the circle?seems like you have to be level. I dont know just asking.


----------



## rdj-pencilart (Jun 22, 2006)

That was one of the questions I had until I attached the sight to my bow. I never actually shot using it, but I aimed downward and the dot does not raise like I thought it would. I suppose the only way I can describe it is by saying that it's not that kind of level (like a carpenters level). It works in a very smart way and I just wish i could have taken my peep off to use it


----------



## jcrayford2001 (Nov 13, 2002)

I have the grandfather (the original No-peep) to the IQ, and will be purchasing the IQ when the new bow arrives.

Basically, you don't need to remove any peep from a string or anything else. No adjustment to your form to line up the dot; you adjust the dot to your own form. Be keeping the peep in your string, it's just one more aid in making sure your form is rock solid.

Think of the No-peep (and now the IQ Retina Lock) as trying to look down a drinking straw at arm's reach. Not very much torque has to be applied to the straw to no be able to look down the inside - much the same as the NP and IQ. It's just another reference for your eye/riser relationship to one another...


----------



## imeasyee (Apr 10, 2012)

I bought the IQ sight hopeing i could get rid of
My peep sight. My eyes have changed enough
That-as close to me as the sights are i need reading
glasses. Which puts everthing at a distance in a blur. Without the glasses my pins are a blur if
i dont use the peep. The peep sight seems to
refract the light and allows everthing to remain
in focus. So i could not get rid of my peep.
With that said- and other than that the IQ sight
is great-- was easy to install and with some help
from my son easy to dial in. I dont aim at same
place twice as it is costly arrow wise. Sight picture
is fast and not distracting. I know instantly if my
anchor is wrong or if im canting my bow. Shoots
Easy from elevation and the geen and black dot
are easy to line up-- and beings there right above
my pins--waste no time in lineing up a shot. 
Even though i wanted to get rid of the peep and
can not due to ageing eyes-- this sight for me is
the ticket-- it takes the guess work out of my anchor and if im holding the bow proper.
For those of you in hampton roads area
Wilcox cut me a fair deal on this sight way
below any listed price. Customer service
there is also great-


----------

